# Synchronisation iPod touch avec Mail



## Nafhra (23 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une question toute bête, mais je ne trouve la réponse nulle part.
Si un mail est supprimé sur l'iPod Touch, est-il également supprimé dans l'application Mail de mon Mac? 
Merci d'avance
Nabila


----------



## romuluslepunk (23 Juin 2010)

Cela depend du type de compte que tu a.

Si c'est un compte avec connexion POP, pas de synchronisation.
Si c'est un compte avec connexion IMAP, synchronisation avec le mac mais aussi tout autre ordinateur (pas besoin de passer par itune)

Le seul que je connaisse qui uilise IMAP, c'est gmail. Il y en a  certainement d'autre.
Si tu utilise gmail, il suffit d'activer IMAP dans les parametres et  desactiver POP afin d'etre sur que l'app mail du touch se connecte bien  via IMAP (j'ai trouve aucune option qui donne le choix, c'est  automatique alors autant etre sur qu'il automatise comme on le  souhaite...)

Voici l'explication :

Fonctionnement du POP : 
Le programme de mail telecharge les mails depuis le serveur et les enregistre sur l'ordi. Si tu lit un mail, le supprime, deplace etc... le programme ne previent pas le serveur du changement. (c'est comme cela qu'on se retrouve avec des centaine de mails non lus lorsqu'on change de programme)

Fonctionnement IMAP : 
Contrairement a POP, le programme est capable de retranscrire toutes tes action sur le serveur. Donc tu peut utiliser autant de programme different, leur synchronisation sera parfaite.


----------



## Nafhra (23 Juin 2010)

Merci beaucoup de ta réponse, c'est gentil de m'avoir expliqué clairement!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2010)

Effectivement, avec l'IMAP, quand on supprime un mail sur l'iPod Touch, la mise à jour se fait toute seule et sans synchro iTunes sur le Mac. Pour ça, l'IMAP est vraiment épatant. 

Quant aux fournisseurs de messagerie qui proposent l'IMAP, il me semble qu'Orange le fait aussi (mais il faut être abonné chez eux).


----------

